# Somerset Carnivals



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

Its a real pity we keep trying to get to the Bridgwater Carnival but again we have missed it, I have been told that there are quiet a few more that are held over this period in Somerset, any advice of which ones are still worth seeing and a good site that will allow access to those that remain would be helpful, we intend to head to the somerset area on Wednesday morning and stay until early next week, so anyone fancy a meet let us know

Thanks in antisipation


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Any one of them is worth seeing. It is basically the same carnival floats in each town with local participation. As for finding a site this late on I wish you luck. If your stuck you could try the CC or C&CC rallies but even that is getting a bit late now for booking in.

peedee


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the dates and times are on the www.somersetcarnivals.co.uk also the photos and video from bridgewater last w/end


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi
Just came back from Bridgwater yesterday. Take a look at my post on an invite to stay at Bridgwater maybe not this year but next?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=177823#177823

Brilliant carnival.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi There,

There are still plenty of evenings to see the carnival, we are going to be at Western Super Mare on Tuesday 14th to see it then, also Glastonbury that is a good evening, watching all the floats getting stuck at the bottom or top of the high street can be very entertaining.
If you are planning to be going to any of them try to be in town before 7 as many roads are blocked off after that until usually about 10.30 - 11 pm for safety. We are aiming to be parked at Tesco in Western and will watch from there.

Tina and Glenn


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

The Glastonbury Carnival was absolutely amazing, I have never seen anything like it, some of the floats were beyond belief, If you have never been you really must try to go next year it was fantastic we will definitely try to go to at least one of the carnivals next year


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Ghost ship was without doubt the star.

peedee


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

I can definitely second that, i may have some photo's that i will upload later,



peedee said:


> Ghost ship was without doubt the star.
> 
> peedee


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

my jaw dropped when I say that!!!

Yep got a huge round of applause as it went by

funny how many of us MHF members where there - could have been next to you - we parked at my works carpark for the evening and stood next to the 'stands seats' by the padestrian crossing.

Heres a link to it on you tube:

ghost ship


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Great link thanks, we were in what they called the rest area, which was half way up the hill from the B&Q roundabout to the Morrisons turn off. Was the Ghost Ship only at the Glastonbury carnival ?

Brian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was the Ghost Ship only at the Glastonbury carnival ?
> 
> Brian


Brian,
No, the big club floats are usually in all of them. I went to the Wells one on the Friday. Where did you finally stay? I was on a club rally. I didn't take too many photos because I have been before and have many, but here are three of mine from this years carnival especially for those who have never been. I don't know how many floats there are of this size but it took nearly three hours to go by!

peedee


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Peedee

Great pictures, we booked into Holiday Resort Unity at Brean, they were doing a Carnival special a serviced pitch with electric hook-up at £7 per night and they were running a coach to Glastonbury for £7 each which I felt was very good value, It turned out that the MCC club and I believe the Somerset CC were both holding rallies on the site, so it was quiet busy but still very good we enjoyed ourselves, 

Brian


----------

